# 
!
      ,    ,  ,                15-  ,   ,      /,    .       ,     ,            15-  ,        (..       ).      ,   ,       15    .
  - ?
     ?

----------

> 15    .


 ?

----------


## directors assistant

15     ,
    -       -  15         /.
  -    .

----------

> ?


 ...,         ,    .   ....
       .
     ?  ?      ?
          ?
           ,      ?
   !

----------

> ?


   . , , .   .




> ?


.



> 


.

----------

,  !
     ,  ,    .    ,   ,     , ..   .
  -  ,   ? 40 000 .        ?
     ,        ?
   ,      " " ....
    .

----------

,        ...

----------

?

----------

> ?


, ,              ?

----------

.      .

----------


## AA

, .     ,    -   .    ,           / ?

----------


## 7387

> , ,              ?


       (    )    ,    ,     .        .      ,       .

----------

.       .     (      ).        (     )         .   -   ?? -   .       .

----------

?   "  "   ?    ,   .  ,   , . ..   - .  /   ..     2012.,     ?

----------

> "  "   ?


,   4.5 .



> ..   -


      ,      .    ,    ,   ""   .

----------

> ,   4.5 .
>       ,      .    ,    ,   ""   .


  ,     -  "",    -     ,   . ..     " "? ,  ,   .   ?    ,    .   -    ?

----------

,      .

----------


## tours_buh

.
 .
    ,  .,         15  ? , ,    ?

----------

?      -?

----------


## tours_buh

,   .    :Frown:

----------

.     .

----------

!            15    " "  " " ?       " "  15 ,       " ", ..       ??    " " ?

----------

15  ,   ,     ( )                ,        ( )    .
  .

----------

!  2010  2011     .   .      .    /.    ,            .          ,            .     ,    ,         .    2012.
    ? ?

----------

> 


   /?

----------

.    ( 21010),           .           900268-00,     30 363.

----------

30 .           2557-,      50 .?

----------

,   .     29.12.2010.   3 : 1    2010  2    2011.       30 363 USD,    .

----------

> 29.12.2010


, .


> 1    2010


 5 .?

----------

16  2010  18 563 $,   .
07  2011.  5900 $,   .
29  2011.  5900 $,   .

3     30 363 USD,   .

----------

> 16  2010  18 563 $,   .


          ?    .

----------

,   ,    .  ,   2010.     ,    ?           ,  ,  -          ,     :Smilie: ))))

----------

..     258-  4.5.  .

----------

!  :Smilie:

----------

"   "  
 3      50000$     .
        ...

----------

> 3      50000$     .


   , 258-   .

----------

> , 258-   .


!!!

----------

.
      2008 ,  2011      .  2010        ,    ,      ,     ?          ?   ,      ,     ,     .    .         ...

----------

> .
>       2008 ,  2011      .  2010        ,    ,      ,     ?          ?   ,      ,     ,     .    .         ...


           !     ?

----------

> !     ?


  -       . ,  .

----------

> -       . ,  .


    ,    ,        !

----------


## kolox



----------


## 123

,  ,  ? ...      ,      ,   ,  .      5  (  01.08.2011  07.03.2012).        .     ?    ?

----------

> 


40-50 . . 15.25. .





> ?


     . 4.5.

       ?   ?

----------

> 40-50 . . 15.25. .
> 
> 40-50 . -    ?
> 
>      . 4.5.
> 
>     01.08.2011 -      ?  ...
> 
>        ?   ?


 , .    .

----------

... :Embarrassment:  
  ,        .

----------


## 123

"40-50 . . 15.25. "

40-50 . -    ?


"     . 4.5"

    01.08.2011 -      ?  ...   -      ?


"       ?   ?"

 , .    .

----------

> -      ?


,          .   ,    .

----------


## 123

- . ,     ?

----------

?

----------


## 123

> ?


,     ?

----------

.      ,                / .    , ... 
        258- :Smilie:

----------


## 123

> .      ,                / .    , ... 
>         258-


   :      01.08.2011,        16.08.2011 . + 1 ,     ,       ?  )

----------

!
 .       2      ,     ?       ?

----------

> !
>  .       2      ,     ?       ?


        .       .     .         .

----------

> .       .     .         .


    ,     ,     ,       ,       .      ,     .   !

----------

> ,     ,     ,       ,       .      ,     .   !


     ,    ?      .       .

----------

. , .    ( ).      ,       .      ,        .   .     .    , ,      .       ,     (   , , ,  ,      ).   (     ):  .   ,  ..   ,      .      ,     .      ..   ,   .     . .   :           .  (     .  . ). ,        .         . (.)?               ?
P.S.       .        .

    !

----------


## dojidik

> 


 , .          ,         .

----------

dojidik -   .   :            .     (..       MR)?   ,  .

   ,               :    ,        CMR....    ,                CMR...

----------


## Nadia T-Grad

, ,     2018 ,            3 ,   ?

----------


## kononod

*Nadia T-Grad*,      ,     .

----------

.      .   2016 .  .3.8    138-   .          ? .

----------


## Lexxxey

> *Nadia T-Grad*,      ,     .


   ,      ,     ?

----------


## kononod

> ,      ,     ?


,  ** ,  **   (181-, . 8.1).

----------

